# Newest Babies



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

This my first litter in a long time and I was wanting some input on colors. The mother is a Swiss Webster PEW and the father is a satin siamese tricolor. There are 7 in the litter, 3 boys and 4 girls (I think). There is one pink eyed baby and the rest are dark eyed. It's the dark eyed babies that I'm wondering about. 
The first pics are of the parents.
http://www.backyardchickens.com/gallery ... um/6145529
http://www.backyardchickens.com/gallery ... um/6145529
http://www.backyardchickens.com/gallery ... um/6107749
http://www.backyardchickens.com/gallery ... um/6107749
http://www.backyardchickens.com/image/i ... 0/flags/LL


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

In order to see those photos we have to be a member of backyardchickens. Please load them on photobucket in order for us to see.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, please. Can't you post the actual pix instead of links?


----------



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

I was trying, but i don't know how :?


----------



## MGJMouse1989 (Feb 14, 2012)

The first two wanted me to sign in, so I couldn't see them


----------



## MGJMouse1989 (Feb 14, 2012)

Right click on the image, go to View Image info, copy where it says Location, and come back here and paste it


----------



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

Thankyou! I don't really know how to post pics on here very well 

So what so you guys think?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

They are dark splash babies with lots of nice color!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Also looks like a little PEW is creeping in there with the splashes.


----------



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks guys 
Do you think the splash are _black _splash? 
And the white doe, does she look like she's going to be a pew or a smeeze?


----------



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

Here are some more recent pictures of the litter. I'm thinking that the pink eyed doe is actually a Siamese. 
























Hopefully these pictures aren't too big.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Ooh, she's certainly a pretty girl! You might want to resize your pics, though, as they're distorting the bejeezus out of my screen. If she's siamese, does that mean your litter is siamese splashed, and she's just the only non-splashed girlie?


----------



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry about the pics, It took me forever to just get them up here and I have no idea how to resize!
I don't know much about the splash, but I don't think these babies are siamese splashed unless they are BES which is pretty unlikely.
Both of the parents are pink/red eyed, the mom is a pew and the dad is a Siamese Tri.


----------



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

Here are some updated pictures of the litter. The 3 splash girls in the litter seem to be lighter than the splash boys. The splashes all seem to have black eyes. The previously though pew or siamese doe is looking even more different now. Her undercoat is dark grey! What's up with that? And her eyes are very dark black/red evenm though when she was bitty it was clear that her eyes were red. :?: The 1st pic is of the whole litter. 2nd is of the light mystery girl. 3rd is of the 3 girls. Pictures 4-5 are the bucks. Picture 6 and 7 are 2 of the does. The last two pictures are of the mother (a pew) and father (siamese tri). 
Does anyone have any tips of fattening babies up? Their momma is very petite and they are on the thin side.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

not meaning to be a killjoy, because these guys are cute..but a few of them look..odd.

the one with three dots on her tail looks a little thin. Or is that just me?
I did just get this computer.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The dots on the tail are marker, but these kids are looking really thin. First, check the water bottle, to be certain that she's not dehydrated. Then, offer her scrambled egg, milksop bread, mealworms, dog or puppy chow, that kind of thing to see if you can't get a little more protein into the milk, and thus into them.


----------



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, the babies are thin, I have already been bumping up the % of dog chow in mommas food. I refill her water bottle every other day. I have been doing the same thing for her since I put her in with the buck :-/ I give her scrambled eggs at least twice a week. She doesn't show much interest in them though.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If she's not a fan of scrambled egg, she's not a fan. The milk or bugs options are still there, though less convenient than egg.


----------



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

Here are some new pictures of the white doe. She is still the runt in the litter but is catching up. What color is she? She has a light brown undercoat if that helps.


----------



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

Anybody? The breeder that I got their parents from thinks that maybe they are roans?


----------

